# bought new Husqvarna 300 series



## LouF (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello..New to forum and have been reading on here to get some info and decided to get involved.This is my first snow blower.I decided on the Husqvarna ST 324P after doing extensive research on line and local dealer info.I was going to get a Ariens Deluxe 24 but the local dealer here chased me out of his store.He went on a rant about how Ariens puts Chinese made engines on their products and he won't bring any in to sell.I talked to the Company in Montreal (I'm in Canada) who imports Ariens products into Canada and he gave me the Ontario Rep.The Ontario Rep wasn't very happy when I told this story to him and said "We're going to make some changes down there".To me dealer support is very important and the local Husqvarna dealer (Barrettes Small Engine) always treated me good with my lawn equipment.The machine was kinda pricey but I liked the warranties.Cast iron gearbox(10 years) and cast iron impeller.Five years on the engine and 3 years on the entire machine.So far I can't wait for snow!I'm the only retired old fart around here so all my younger, working neighbors are counting on me to clean their driveways.I said I would anyways.I was thinking about spraying some non-stick paint in the chute.Any advice would be appreciated.Lou


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard of people spraying all kinds of stuff on the chute, augers and impeller areas of their machines. Most say the stuff wears off fairly quickly. Those who wax theirs say it works for a while.

With a brand new machine yours should be fine for a few years.

After your warranty is up or if you are feeling brave you could try some mods people do. Some use plastic sheeting (think those cheap roll up sleds) to line their chutes. One person went on to line his whole bucket, impeller and chute with stainless steel.

Another good mod is the impeller mod. Bolt rubber onto the impeller to make 0 gap in the drum to prevent clogging.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you do not have to slick the chute the paint is slippery enough. and when the chute gets all messed up over the years take it off and repaint it. ALOHA to the forms...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum LouF. The Husqvarna ST 324P is quite the machine. I have a Husqvarna 924HVX. I have been looking at the chute deflector extensions like on the model you have and I think I'm going to order the parts to fit one on mine. The extension is standard on the upper line machines. Since our chute deflectors are the same it should be an easy fit. Enjoy your very nice machine!


----------



## LouF (Nov 6, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Welcome to the forum LouF. The Husqvarna ST 324P is quite the machine. I have a Husqvarna 924HVX. I have been looking at the chute deflector extensions like on the model you have and I think I'm going to order the parts to fit one on mine. The extension is standard on the upper line machines. Since our chute deflectors are the same it should be an easy fit. Enjoy your very nice machine!


I guess they put that on to keep fine powder snow from blowing back into your face.A worthwhile inexpensive add-on I think.


----------



## macky (Oct 6, 2014)

LouF said:


> Hello..New to forum and have been reading on here to get some info and decided to get involved.This is my first snow blower.I decided on the Husqvarna ST 324P after doing extensive research on line and local dealer info.I was going to get a Ariens Deluxe 24 but the local dealer here chased me out of his store.He went on a rant about how Ariens puts Chinese made engines on their products and he won't bring any in to sell.I talked to the Company in Montreal (I'm in Canada) who imports Ariens products into Canada and he gave me the Ontario Rep.The Ontario Rep wasn't very happy when I told this story to him and said "We're going to make some changes down there".To me dealer support is very important and the local Husqvarna dealer (Barrettes Small Engine) always treated me good with my lawn equipment.The machine was kinda pricey but I liked the warranties.Cast iron gearbox(10 years) and cast iron impeller.Five years on the engine and 3 years on the entire machine.So far I can't wait for snow!I'm the only retired old fart around here so all my younger, working neighbors are counting on me to clean their driveways.I said I would anyways.I was thinking about spraying some non-stick paint in the chute.Any advice would be appreciated.Lou


Lou,

I'm starting to look at this model as well. Just wondering if you've had a chance to use it yet and if so, what your impressions are so far? If not, it would be great to get some feedback from you once you do. Thanks!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

LouF said:


> I was going to get a Ariens Deluxe 24 but the local dealer here chased me out of his store.He went on a rant about how Ariens puts Chinese made engines on their products and he won't bring any in to sell.


You would think a dealer would be smarter than that..he must not be aware that ALL 2-stage snowblowers now have chinese engines on them, regardless of brand. (except for Honda, who's 2-stage engines are probably made in Japan.)

While I admire the anti-chinese engine sentiment, unfortunately if he wants to only sell 2-stage snowblowers without Chinese engines on them, he cant sell any 2-stage snowblowers at all, period, because they no longer exist.

Scot


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

On my old machine, I used a product called "slip plate" works great, a lot of plow trucks use it. It's like a Teflon coating. My new Honda is to pretty to use it, for now.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> You would think a dealer would be smarter than that..he must not be aware that ALL 2-stage snowblowers now have chinese engines on them, regardless of brand. (except for Honda, who's 2-stage engines are probably made in Japan.)


I hope you're sitting down.  The "commercial grade" GX engines found on the larger 28" and 32" models are made in Thailand and China, as well as Japan. The "residential grade" GC engines are made in Italy and the US (South Carolina)!

Honda Engines | Manufacturing Locations


----------

